# How to have my dove come when called?



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello everybody! 

I am looking for some advice on how to teach my male ringneck dove, Milkshake, to come when called. So far, I have had him for about a month, and he is about seven months old. He will eat from my hand, perch on my finger, head, arm, etc, as well as allow me to bathe him. Cutest thing ever. He will sit in his water dish with his wings raised, waiting for me to approach and trickle water under his wings, then he will turn and let me clean his other wing. Anyhow, our relationship is good. I am hoping to teach him how to come to me when I call him by his name. I cannot whistle, and do not know of any foods he likes besides his regular food. He doesn't like most fruits, vegetables, or hard boiled eggs. I am looking for advice that will make this become a reality. Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

You will have to find a treat he likes first.then hand feed him that but call his name first every time. After repeating allot, move further away and he may fly up to you to get the treat...once that happens then keep doing it everyday.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

What are some treats that are sure to capture his attention?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use unsalted peanuts that I chop up smaller. My birds love them. Actually, most birds love them. First you have got to get him to try them, so put some in with his feed. Eventually, he will try them, when that happens, he will love them. Many of my rescue birds know their name, and come when I put my arm up and call them to me. When I hand feed the treat, or just regular seed even, I keep saying the birds name. They will learn it. They usually like safflower seed too, but chopped peanuts...............ALWAYS.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

What do you use to chop the peanuts smaller? Sorry, I am new to this...


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Have you tried...*

Have you tried just sitting away from your dove and calling it? You might try holding out your arm when you do it and tapping on the top of your arm. Mine fly right over to me that way.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> What do you use to chop the peanuts smaller? Sorry, I am new to this...


I use a little electric chopper usually, and sometimes a chefs knife to chop them up. For just one bird, you could easily chop up enough with a large chefs knife.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have tried calling and waiting, although he doesn't seem to respond.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Be patient*

I would just relax and not worry about it. Birds come to you when they are totally at ease with you and feel bonded to you - so you could be trying too hard. Just be patient. If you are calm and approachable, your dove will probably come to you in time.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Just be patient.They will learn in time and a treat will always help them understand.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Make sure he knows his name. Do you use it enough to be certain he knows he's Milkshake? I use my birds' names constantly and even just croon their names to them over and over. Try standing just a couple of feet away when he's in the mood for some attention and call his name and hold up your arm -- it's easier to land on an arm than a finger -- and once he does that consistently, move back a little each day so he has to fly further to get to you.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I think Siobhan has a good idea about it's easier to land on an arm than finger.The arm is a larger target.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Maxx will fly down to where I'm sitting especially if I'm eating something. lol. Lilly still being new hasn't got that comfortable yet. Also we think Maxx has a crush on my husband. Everytime Maxx is let out to the living room, he flys to where my husband is and starts bowing and cooing.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh how funny is that.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

It is funny Nancy. I always tell Steve "Here comes your boyfriend."


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That is funny Carol.


----------



## crestedquaildove (Nov 2, 2012)

how did you get him to eat from you hand and perch on your finger? mine just hides in his cage and if i come close flys into the side


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

When he/she is flying around the room, sprinkle some food on the ground near you and call their name. Maxx always comes when he sees food. He flys right to me. ♥


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

There are many different types of doves.If its a wild dove than it will not make a good pet.Ringneck doves are very different than crestedquaildoves.


----------

